# Hith? Or Injury



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just got a 5" rhom from the local fish store and i didn't notice til i got home that it looks like theres a little hole in his head next to what appears to be a little hole with white stuff coming out. Is there a way i can tell for sure if its hith? should i demand a trade (he had two more at the store)?


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

please help


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

tjwilliams87 said:


> please help










[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would lean toward injury. I've never heard of a fish that small having hith. Although hith head does appear in the form of a white crater. I think hith usually has more than just one spot also. But I'm not positive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

I can not make the pictures bigger. Can you post full images?


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

ksls said:


> I can not make the pictures bigger. Can you post full images?


sorry forgot to link it just click on the thumbnails


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like ksls said... definitely need larger pics to properly identify...

However, it does look like the white spot to which you refer is situated pretty low to be HITH from my experience.
All the HITH I've seen has been considerably farther back on the head.

Interested in other's opinions on this "observation..."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh duh... just realized you said to click on the thumbnails to view the larger pics...


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

so Do you think i should demand a trade from the guy or let it play out and hope its not hith


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Even if it is hith. With proper care n food it'll go away. If it is, its just starting perfect time to reverse it. If your worried trade it back in. IMO its injury. But either can be healed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its a cut and should go away in no time. Like p man said its a bit low for hith and i dont ever remember hearing about hith on rhoms this small. Its usually only rhoms 12" pls that you will see it on.


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

ok should i be worried about the white stuff coming out of the second hole it sort of resembles a zit that just got popped


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks to me like an injury or fungal infection. I would just bump up your temp and add salt. If the white stuff doesnt go away in a few days you could also treat with Pimafix.

Thats an awful lot of red on that fish.... you sure it isnt a Sanchezi?


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

honestly it could be a sanchezi i'm not a hundred percent sure it was just sold to me as a rhom. whats the easiest way to tell the difference?


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

actually looking at it now im almost positive its a sanchezi which kinda makes me angry ill get some pics up for you guys to id it. But i think im gonna return it if the guy will let me. it has a very red anal fin.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Pics are small but,i'd say injury.


----------

